
Ask HN: Is it just me or is getting another job in tech hard? - JajaMan
Finding it pretty hard to get another job in the industry even though I&#x27;ve been in it for a few years.  Is it just me or is hiring slowing down?
======
bsvalley
It's not slowing down, the problem right now is that there are too many people
applying at the same time. Look at the statistics on linkedin (I think you
need a premium account though). It goes up to 500 applicants for one single
engineer position at a big startup. Web, mobile or whatever... That's a lot!
And it's only people applying through linkedin.

Not a good time to be out on the market right now. From what I've seen so far
I'd put at least 2 to 3 months applying everywhere to get something.

~~~
miguelrochefort
Really? I receive multiple emails a week from recruiters. I always assumed I
could find a new job in less than 2 weeks.

~~~
bsvalley
If you ignore the whole hiring process then yes. Otherwise you'd simply email
these recruiters back with you digital signature attached. They would use it
to sign the hiring contract and you'd be able to start the next day :)

We all receive emails from recruiters, they make you feel unique and valuable
but in reality you're just a piece of meat on the supply chain. There are jobs
out there, a lot. But there are way more candidates applying than jobs at the
moment.

~~~
davelnewton
Even factoring in the "hiring process" I don't think it'd be difficult to get
_a_ job within 1-4 weeks. It might not be the _best_ job, but I could
certainly find something to pay the bills.

------
davelnewton
I'm not sure how this is answerable in a meaningful way.

I get just as many recruiter emails, or more, as I've been getting for years
now. No slow-down that _I 've_ noticed, but I'm statistically meaningless.

------
PaulHoule
Tell us more about your evidence.

